# Making lids for containers - what glue?



## spadgee (Apr 20, 2006)

I want to add some screening to the top of a few containers.

What is the best glue to attach the screen? I'm sure some types are toxic to the mantid.

Any suggestions?


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 20, 2006)

i use a cheap glue gun and "Bostik d.i.y hot melt glue sticks, all purpose". as yet i've had no problems. the only species i've kept in these containers so far is theopropus elegans, but they did fine while they were in them, i dont think these are toxic.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheap glue stick in a glue gun is what I use.


----------



## rlechols (Apr 21, 2006)

Me too; I haven't had any problems.


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the hot glue inside a container?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont use hot glue at all. I just cut a big hole on the lid get a screen and shut it down onto the container. Then if I have to feed them I have a hole with a foam stopper.


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 27, 2007)

I should have prolly finished my question. I ask this cause I found these awsome 123oz containers at Family Dollar. It has a screw on cap with a flip top lid. I ripped the flip top off and glued screen around the top. Now for the inside part of the gluing. I wanted to hang screen inside to make it easier for climbing. I didn't feel like cutting the back out so I just glued it to the inside of the container. Well I came home with a male european and it died over nite. I think it was like half dead when I found it. He tried to eat the ciricket twice I gave him and it musta bit him cause he threw it. I put a smaller one in there and he was dead the next morning. His but looked like it got chewed up maybe by the lil cricket cause he was to weak to move from starving plus the trauma from being bit twice and being caged now or maybe it was a reaction from the glue? But I guess it dont much matter cause I think I will cut the backs outta the rest of them to ventilate the moss and just keep the glue outside. Sorry about the essay I didn't fail english for no reason LOL


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Use glue that is non toxic.


----------



## Asa (Aug 28, 2007)

Non-toxic glue :lol:


----------



## joossa (Aug 28, 2007)

> i dont use hot glue at all. I just cut a big hole on the lid get a screen and shut it down onto the container.


^Ditto for me.


----------

